# What is your preferred Anonimo model, and why?



## GregVDS

Hi,

Could be interesting to have some stats about this,
Just for fun,

All the best,

Greg


----------



## GregVDS

I'm absolute fan of the Militare at the moment. 

All, including Zulu Time, Dual Time and the two Chronographs.

All the best,

Greg

ps: I whish they had also a chocolate brown kodiak strap with red stitching


----------



## scottw44

I dig the Chronoscopios. I love a two dial chrono.


----------



## Willith

Polluce: 
Because I'm a fan of the bronze case and the dial layout (not too busy). :-!


----------



## TMW

I am back - with Professionale as of this morning. I have had a couple, and it is the only model that I tend to look at, with the Militare a close second.

Just something about that big hunk of case design and crown that draws me back.

And you hardly hear anything about them at all.

Todd


----------



## predapio

I agree with Todd, the Professionale is tops because it is such a tool diver. Also the Glauco a close second;because of the bronze case.....but that's me...Steven|>


----------



## uspopo

I love the Cronoscopio (own the Mark II) and the Professionale..

Stan


----------



## pleuthera

professionale GMT WOWhttps://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=73257&stc=1&d=1197079772https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=73259&stc=1&d=1197079772


----------



## scottw44

I also really dig "The Bronze," and the rest of the Polluce Line.


----------



## cesarh

Hello guys,

As a present owner of a Polluce and a Zulu Time I may have my preferences, but that said I am really thinking of buying a Chronoscopio next year, It is really great that this forum is picking up.

All the Best,
Cesar


----------



## tekkno

This item has great presence and EVERYBODY comments about it:


----------



## GregVDS

Very Nice Tekkno!

Thanks to let us see this.

Hope mine will reach me soon.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## tekkno

cesarh said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> As a present owner of a Polluce and a Zulu Time I may have my preferences, but that said I am really thinking of buying a Chronoscopio next year, It is really great that this forum is picking up.
> 
> All the Best,
> Cesar


This forum is picking up because you care. You care enough about watches in general, Anonimo's in particular and YOUR Anonimo specifically and you care enough to post here.
You only get out what you put in and there has been a bit of an increase in Anonimo ownership and this has generated enthusiasm generally. GregVDS has been very enthusiastic and so have many others. It does of course help that Anonimo's are GREAT watches, supported generally by great AD's. I know i wouldn't hesitate to reccommend my AD - Henry Johnstone of Alderley Edge - to anyone. Henry is a great guy who is passionate about his watches. He doesn't just sell you a watch, you get the whole nine yards, aftersales, cups of coffee and even borrow his Internet to send emails so it appears i am actually still in the Office. Who else would do that? Not Goldsmiths that's for certain!!
You are buying into a concept here, not just a timepiece.

graham.


----------



## cesarh

As Graham stated before, we do need more involvement, I think that the group of people that frequent this forum are great, and I have not spoken to a single person who has had an Anonimo and not Loved it, as far as my AD is concerned He is the best, his name is David King at King Jewelers, not many places you can walk into and be offered a drink and be treated like part of the family, Anyways I think tomorrow I will be posting pics of my watches and see who else joins me, Because we need more people to get INVOLVED!

Best Regards,
Cesar


----------



## GregVDS

Thanks Cesarh. I plan too to post pics of the watch when I receive it. It seems things were fallen asleep here, don't know why.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## tekkno

By the way cesarh, if you ever feel the need to sell your Zulu Time, drop me a line, i would be interested! If you are going to post pics, we should start a seperate thread as this one is getting out of control



> It seems things were fallen asleep here, don't know why.


Apathy. Someone else will do it. That sort of thing. Also, we know that there were about 150 Bronze Polluce's made. We know where four of them are and i don't know anyone with an Orange dial! That means there are at least 145 people out there wearing a Bronze Polluce BECAUSE THEY LIKED IT! Doesn't that say a great deal about the brand? Let's face it, they aren't cheap and so far all of mine were bought from the AD's (okay, i DID get some deals, but not on the Polluce really) but you can get deals on any watch. So it means that most owners bought from the AD's because as has already been said, this is a small company.
I will use the Ball forum as an example (and i own an Alligator, but it is all wrapped up for Christmas and i am not allowed it until Santa says so, and she really means it too;-)) the Ball watch co. is also a small company, but what they did was involve a few individuals, small expeditions, to generate interest in their watches. In my humble opinion, the Yacht sponsorship deal was a real waste of money, who really cares about yacht racing, apart from those people racing the yacht? Having been involved in this at one point in my career i have some knowlege of this. Individuals or projects that the man in the street could identify with are far more worthwhile, as the Ball Watch co. projects prove. 
My suggestion would be to approach Tanya Streeter and sponsor her as a starting point, and go from there. She has been heavily sponsored by TAG though so it may be a non starter, but i am sure you could take the idea and expand on it.

The Shelby watches are a mistake and should be allowed to just die peacefully. Everyone makes a mistake though so no harm done!!

graham.


----------



## scottw44

Hey Graham. Glad to see another Anonimo and Ball owner here. The Alligator is very special indeed. A very interesting story too.

Wearing my Chrono 2005 today and loving life on a Sunday morning, with a little egg beaters, turkey bacon, a cup of tea, and WUS. Have a great Sunday...time to wind the mechanicals.


----------



## Mark McK

My oxy-pro militare is much different than my other watches and really gets attention particularly from the younger generation. My teenage sons and their buddies took notice right away. It has a real "cool" factor.b-)


----------



## Mark Borella

I love (allmost) all the anonimo models. But at the moment the bronze polluce is just my favorite 


The yellow dial millemetri trilogeo edition is my second best

Have a great christmas time everybody


----------



## martbroad

My personal favourite is my Wayfarer but Millimetri are also in the frame.

Graham you are turning into a Anonimo Missionary:-dbut must agree that if this marque really wants to compete ( and in some ways i like the fact we are a small club ) then it needs to focus on a sales campaign possibly based on a lead "personality" but on the other hand do we want to see Anonimo going down the Tag route?

Martin


----------



## tekkno

> do we want to see Anonimo going down the Tag route?


Noooooo!!! Not at all. I have given up on TAG as a brand, couldn't tell you why really either. I suppose i am on a bit of a mission with this particular marque, but i really like these watches. You can't really beat Swiss/German movements but nothing can really hold a candle to the Italian design of these watches. They are going to become very successful as a marque, too many people who have nothing whatsoever to do with the company and have no vested interest in their success have said so.
Interestingly, i was in a meeting yesterday when someone spotted my Wayfarer (this guy wears a Royal Oak Offshore as a beater!) and wanted to know what it was, when i said Anonimo he said he had seen one "with an unusual crown arrangement" for sale in St Albans, when he went back to have a closer look/probably buy it, it had gone. I was smiling when i told him it was in my watch drawer


----------



## martbroad

Interestingly, i was in a meeting yesterday when someone spotted my Wayfarer (this guy wears a Royal Oak Offshore as a beater!) and wanted to know what it was, when i said Anonimo he said he had seen one "with an unusual crown arrangement" for sale in St Albans, when he went back to have a closer look/probably buy it, it had gone. I was smiling when i told him it was in my watch drawer
__________________


Graham

Glad you asked me then?wear it well its a super watch:-!i think i nee to look for another militare;-)

Martin


----------



## tekkno

> think i nee to look for another militare;-)


EVERYBODY needs a Militare, they are the Mutts Nuts!
Thank you for telling me about this one as it was specifically the cream dial i wanted and it just looks right.

Ted Su is doing a Kevlar strap for mine with one of those ridiculously "industrial" buckles. When it arrive (don't hold your breath) i will post pics.


----------



## TMW

I just got the ted su kevlar for my professionale black dial.

Cant recommend it enough. Great look.


----------



## sjaakb

I don't worry about Anonimo marketing itself. The guy who runs it has been very succesfull in luxury segment before. It being a boutique marquee funds are obviously tighter than the big guns have to spend in creating brand awareness. So it mite take some more time but will happen, the brand is too unique not to gain in that respect. + do you want to be the next "schmuck" with a mass market watch on your wrist?... don't think so. US's Scott Moskowitz is no dummy either. You mite like or not like the Shelby's but it shows they choose their extensions carefully. As current owners we should be pleased customer service is handled, I know I am. What I do worry about is making dough so that a polluce le enters the collection at some point, but hey, that's a good worry to have. 

On another note, Happy Holidays and all the best in 2008!

To be continued,

sjaak b 
Chicago


----------



## GregVDS

There is something very strange: the no-no received by the Dino Zei's models here...


----------



## predapio

I gave my Dino Zei Glauco a close second . I only voted once though:-!

Steven


----------



## Moonrat

I have a Militaire Automatico but my next Anonomo would be a Professionale or Prof.GMT. 
Big, powerful, comfortable to wear.


----------



## anonimo80

Is there any more special edition from anonimo, besides the gold polluce? Thanks


----------



## Mark Borella

This baby is my newest and most beloved anonimo :-!


second edition OX pro and one of only 149 made

This watch features all 3 exclusive Anonimo patents
1) The kodiak strap
2) The ox pro finishing proces (now also used by the Berretta gun maker company)
3) The militare crown locking system


----------



## Firenze

Looks fantastic to me. Congratulations on your new acquisition. Wear it in good health.


----------



## seanuk

congrats mark it is my favorite model.
nice start to 2008


----------



## sjaakb

A beauty!
Congratulations!


----------



## magnetmandan

I've had a Militare Ox-Pro First Edition, a Deep Blue, a Bronze Polluce, and a Millemetri/Hi-Dive Hybrid. If it weren't for my absolutely insane "catch and release" program I've been following (a little embarrassed to admit), I'd still have them all. Just can't stay away from Anonimo, though, so, A Hi-Dive is on it's way. I'll post pics when it arrives. As for my favorite, I'm kinda' kickin' myself for letting the bronze beauty go......all part of the sickness!?
:-Dan


----------



## scottw44

Great selection Mark. Congratulations on the continued growth of your Anonimo family:-!


----------



## tekkno

I am surprised that the Millimetri has pulled ahead in the poll, but then i was surprised that the Polluce overtook the Militare. In retrospect, i would not have voted for any of them as my Wayfarer has become my daily watch. That is my _preferred _model but my favourite is still the Militare. If you follow that!


----------



## GregVDS

Yes it's interesting as results vary over time. At the beginning, this was only an effect of the very low number of answers, but now, tendency is changing. This is interesting 

My fav still is the militare too, I've mine on the wrist for around a month now, and still I'm shoked to see suddenly such a watch attached to it. These are amazingly made and designed.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## tekkno

Nice to see you back here Greg. Have a nice Christmas?


----------



## bmwbruce

I have had a couple of Militares, a mille, AMG Cronoscopio, and a 6000 Professionale. The last one standing is the Professionale, and this will be a keeper.


----------



## geofflittleton

scottw44 said:


> I also really dig "The Bronze," and the rest of the Polluce Line.


I agree, the bronze Polluce is enough to make me drool. If I had the cash, I would have picked that one up. I have the regular Millimetri and it has been my sidekick for a year and a half now. I am a huge fan of all Anonimo watches, but all-in-all, a rock solid, ETA movement with date window, hand made timepiece that can withstand 3000 feet of pressure for $2000 (good deal, no?) is a no-brainer.


----------



## moishlashen

I personally like the Millimetre the best. Clean and classy. That being said I also love the Wayfarer I and the Polluce and I own all three and looking to add Professionale GMT at some point.


----------



## michelangelonyc

My fav is my Match Racing Valencia..w/ the blue strap! 
My Militare's come 2nd...


----------



## dardo1

Love, love, love the Bronze Polluce Millimetri and the blue dial on Bracelet. But, if there was one midddle-priced watch brand where I could own an entire line, it would be ANONIMO. Its hard not to like most all of their designs and watches, espcially all of the models that have the Millie case style.


----------



## crusz

The Millimetri's clean, elegant style compliments it's robust unfussy nature. For me a genuine 'Anonymous' watch ;-).
That being said I love the yellow faced Militare as well ...


----------



## JSM1434

Hey all, 

Mine would be the Millimetri, but really just because it's the only one I have, so far! :-( Once I deepen my collection, I might have a different favorite, but for now, it's the Millimetri! I do love it's very simple, clean look, so it might hold it's position for a while...

Jim


----------



## Kurt Behm

Inbound ..............










Kurt


----------



## jcalka

...I guess it will have to be my Professionale since it is my only. I do like the Limited Polluce TT.


----------



## Ptern

*Millemetri for me....*

I've had 2 Militares and 4 Millemetris in the past and will finally settle down with my 5th Millemetri which should arrive next week b-).

Cheers, Pat


----------



## magnetmandan

*Re: Millemetri for me....*



Ptern said:


> I've had 2 Militares and 4 Millemetris in the past and will finally settle down with my 5th Millemetri which should arrive next week b-).
> 
> Cheers, Pat


Hi Pat,
Decided you couldn't live without one? Me too. Got the Hi-dive though and I'm pretty sure I'm keepin' it.
:-Dan


----------



## Ptern

*Re: Millemetri for me....*



magnetmandan said:


> Hi Pat,
> Decided you couldn't live without one? Me too. Got the Hi-dive though and I'm pretty sure I'm keepin' it.
> :-Dan


Hey Dan,

I've come to conclusion that it's one that belongs in my small collection. I really think I should have held on to the Hybrid Mille.
Congrats on your Hi-dive, love to see a pic when you get the chance.


----------



## magnetmandan

*Re: Millemetri for me....*



Ptern said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> I've come to conclusion that it's one that belongs in my small collection. I really think I should have held on to the Hybrid Mille.
> Congrats on your Hi-dive, love to see a pic when you get the chance.


Hey Pat,
I posted this picture on another thread, which you probably saw, but here it is again......and lovin' it!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

*Re: Millemetri for me....*

magnetmanda, I like your Hi-Dive. It has a Stealth and Sleek look. How's the lume on the Hi-Dive as compared to a Omega SeaMaster ??? Will there be a match on the lume ?



magnetmandan said:


> Hey Pat,
> I posted this picture on another thread, which you probably saw, but here it is again......and lovin' it!


----------



## Ptern

*Re: Millemetri for me....*

Your Hi-Dive is looking hot Dan |> looks like it's going to get a lot of wrist time.
My new Mille is being worn most of the week. I'll try to post some pics when I get a chance.

-Pat



magnetmandan said:


> Hey Pat,
> I posted this picture on another thread, which you probably saw, but here it is again......and lovin' it!


----------



## magnetmandan

*Re: Millemetri for me....*



Ptern said:


> Your Hi-Dive is looking hot Dan |> looks like it's going to get a lot of wrist time.
> My new Mille is being worn most of the week. I'll try to post some pics when I get a chance.
> 
> -Pat


Thanks Pat...it _is_ getting more wrist time than any of my other Anonimos. Can't wait to see your Mille!
:-Dan


----------



## Mark Borella

Nice to see the polluce model is moving up the list


----------



## patriotfirst

Kurt Behm said:


> Inbound ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kurt


That is a nice watch. You know today is the first day I heard of these watches and I must say WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## NWP627

My favorite (and my only) Anonimo is the Mille, that is until I buy the Professionale GMT (my present grail).
N


----------



## carman63

My favorite - and only - is also the Mille (thanks Pat!) I like the simplicity of it, and it is comfortable to wear.

-Jim


----------



## bjferri

I like them all - but I went with the Dino Zei "NEMO". Having the name "Dino Zei" on the watch, in my opinion, will be more of a collector's item to enthusiasts.


----------



## HockeyBrand

Bronze version Polluce for me.


----------



## Robbie

Sorry to come to this thread so late. I have been an Anonimo fan for some years. The history is one thing the case designs finishing and materials are another, the dials, the colours and they are so individual, each model has it's attraction. 

1 have owned a Zulu Time and now have the bronze Glauco (black face) and have experimented with different straps from Simona in Florence (very light honey/cream alligator with light blue stitching) looks very good. The sheen of the bronze and the blue hands are just very appealing.

Next i hope will be the TP52 Chrono. Individual??? incredible!

The brand here in UK has always had a presence but with the help of it's fans and some strong retailing it will develop and i hope become far more recognised. All the best, Robbie


----------



## ekseliksis

millemetri simple,solid,smart !


----------



## HK Shooter

Let me join the millemetri band wagon. I think this watch really reflects their philosophy of "anonimo". Clean dial with easy to read times. Classy and simple. Perfect.

I think now they are getting too artistic and are cramming too much stuff on the dial. Even the 10yr logo is just pure advertising, something they did not wanted to in the first place (at least not on the watch).


----------



## EL_Chingon

HK Shooter said:


> Let me join the millemetri band wagon. I think this watch really reflects their philosophy of "anonimo". Clean dial with easy to read times. Classy and simple. Perfect.
> 
> I think now they are getting too artistic and are cramming too much stuff on the dial. Even the 10yr logo is just pure advertising, something they did not wanted to in the first place (at least not on the watch).


I agree, the Millimetri is a great looking watch, simple, but masculine. I like the Millimetri more than my D-Date but the only reason is that it is hard to read the date on the D-Date. 

Now all I need to do is to save some money so I can buy me my Drass Millimetri


----------



## jon12w

Polluce for me (I have 2) but I wouldnt kick a TP52 out of my watchbox...


----------



## Mark Borella

Allthough I love my yellow and black millemetris I would now like to change my vote to: THE PROFESSIONALE

This watch is just too great when you see it in person )))


----------



## henryj

Am I the only person here that actually likes his D-Date?


----------



## abouttime

I personally like the Chronoscopio models. I like the dial design (clean and well laid out). The functions of day, date and chrono.. very nice.. and I like the style of the screws in the bezel.. very nice... I personally own 2 Chronoscopios.. a TRU BLU and a orange dial mod 2005 on a brown strap.


----------



## NardinNut

I am fairly new to WUS (search it everyday now tho!). I had never heard of Anonimo until I started searching WUS. Now I am obsessed!! I love all Militare models. I have a pic of one on my desktop and as wallpaper on my iPhone. I found a local dealer that carries them and tried a few models on. Talk about a sharp looking watch! The militare is definitely my next watch. I can't wait!


----------



## rsr911

I have and AMG Chronoscopio to go with my AMG Mercedes. I will never be with out either one. But my heart screams out for a Professionale one of each type!!!!!:-!


----------



## fidelio

Well,i have a millemetri but i voted for the militare.I hope soon i'll be able to get one brand new


----------



## D-Maes

Very difficult to choose but the Professionale wins it, with the Militare range as a close second. 
Absolute top: Professionale Chrono with waffle dail on bracelet and Militare Chrono Flyback yellow dail, I love the glassback... 
Although the Dino Zei Bronze is an awesome big watch....
Very hard decision to make: what will be the next buy!? 
Anyone knows if there are new ranges coming out in 2009?


----------



## Firenze

D-Maes said:


> Anyone knows if there are new ranges coming out in 2009?


As far as I have understood:

2009 should be the year for the Polluce Magnum. A new Dino Zei, like the San Marco but with Drass finishing. Probably a bronze Militare. The overall idea is to move production into Drass and Bronze.


----------



## Tristan17

D-Maes said:


> Very difficult to choose but the Professionale wins it,


i second that. but mine is the black professionale gmt. its a killer!
photo taken from watchme82









[/IMG]


----------



## D-Maes

MILITARE BRONZE.... a must have!!! Can I order now? :-d


----------



## Firenze

D-Maes said:


> MILITARE BRONZE.... a must have!!! Can I order now? :-d


I agree with you. If a Militare bronze is made, it will be on my wish list. Looking forward to the release of the new line, already.


----------



## BrianT

I didn't know they made the GMT with the carbon face. Is that a brand new model number?


----------



## Guest

I could not vote as the Sailor Diver isn't included. To me it is the most beautiful because of its simplicity, excellent legibility and its sporty elegance.


----------



## SHANE 1000

Being into dive watches personally it should be the Pro, but my favorite Anonimo has always been the Militaire.


----------



## Escapement1

Professionale Crono all the way:-!


----------



## thetokyokid

Actually, the Day-Date is my favorite. After that, the Dino Zei's.


----------



## rsr911

I have to amend my preference. I now have a Professionale to go with my AMG Chronoscopio. So I have to say my favorite is the Professionale.
But I love them both!!!


----------



## jimyritz

I love my Polluce but that Professionale GMT is my new favorite.That dial is hot!

Mike


----------



## mmmendoza_2008

D-date on natos...perfect combi...that's why.


----------



## Fatz028

Hi

The Anonimo I prefer is the Cronoscopio MarkII TruBlu 44mm. It is a limited edition piece of 99. The light blue numbers light up like a pilots watch and are very bright, plus the hands are different from the other cronoscopio watches. It also comes with two different straps one black with blue stitching and the other with blue and black stitching.


----------



## 2manywatchez

Happy with my 2006 D-Date OxPro finish. Found one with a blue face. Wear it often. That said, I must say that I've had my eye on a Polluce Orange/Bronze for some time. :-!


----------



## rsr911

OK this is getting really hard now that I have 3 Anonimos.

My new Militare is getting a lot of wrist time.
I find my watch wearing decisions are based on do I wear my Professionale or Militare vs. everything else.


----------



## a90b3

D-date in my biased opinion-- but militare comes a very close second!


----------



## DCJ

Professionale Series for me all the way :-! The Professionale is one you have to see in person to fully appreciate. Hands down my Grail Watch. I cannot wait to get my next Pro Series....either the Waffle Chrono or GMT;-) My only dilema is my wife may kick me out so Professionale #2 will be a secret b-)





































:thanks
Don


----------



## Randito

I've gotta say, the Crono Militare 2017 10 ani has me wanting to sell my whole collection and go into debt to get one. The dial is sporty with a distinctive Italian look. I also dig the crown vanashing locking device that they came up with. My new "gotta get it" watch. :-!


----------



## panerex

Hi everybody,
i am new on this forum i am in spain,just i boght anonimo militare 2004 i will received on wednesday then i will put pics.
regards


----------



## ABoen

Welcome panerex, you will find the folks here to be friendly, knowledgeable and passionate about their Anonimo.:-!
:thanks


----------



## panerex

ABoen said:


> Welcome panerex, you will find the folks here to be friendly, knowledgeable and passionate about their Anonimo.:-!
> :thanks


thank you Aboen,yes jajaja i am panerai pasionatte and now try be anonimo pasionatte 
regards


----------



## bjferri

Professionale GMT. Everything about the watch I like, especially the hinge.


----------



## toshi

another for the Professionale here :-!

I love my Polluce and Militare, but there is something very special about my Professionale


----------



## roundel

*Dino Nautilo Bronze*

My Dino is like a diving bell on my wrist. I think the dial color contrasting with the dynamic bronze patina makes for a cohesive design. I am also a fan of the power reserve. Some of the design elements take some getting used to, but like the tag line says "It Becomes You."

My main gripe is that I have had NO LUCK finding replacement straps either from Anonomo or aftermarket suppliers. A veriety of straps would take this watch to an even higher level.


----------



## kzz

Hi folks,
i am new on ths forum but i finally get my TP Chrono Racing 02/99. What do you think?, now i try to find a Professionale Chrono, it´s really looks a piece of art like all Anonimos watches.
Thank you and be glad to part of this forum

Regards,
****

ps. I´m trying to post the photos, somebody can explain me how can i do it?


----------



## kzz

Hi folks,
i am new on ths forum but i finally get my TP Chrono Racing 02/99. What do you think?, now i try to find a Professionale Chrono, it´s really looks a piece of art like all Anonimos watches.
Thank you and be glad to part of this forum

Regards,
****


----------



## Firenze

kzz said:


> Hi folks,
> i am new on ths forum but i finally get my TP Chrono Racing 02/99. What do you think?, now i try to find a Professionale Chrono, it´s really looks a piece of art like all Anonimos watches.
> Thank you and be glad to part of this forum
> 
> Regards,
> ****


I think you have purchased a great piece for yourself! This is the only Anonimo whose case is not inspired by the Italian military watches. And to me is a really cool one. If you can also go for the Professionale Chrono you are on the right track to built yourself a fantastic collection...  Just need to add in the San Marco and a bronzed case.:-d

Big congratulations. Please post more pictures when you have the opportunity, and some comments about your experience with this wonderful time piece. :-!


----------



## ffeelliixx

For me, it's the Cronoscopio. I only wear chronographs, and the size and case design of the original Cronoscopio suits me well.


----------



## GeorgeD

militare...any militare but most of all my new militare automatico


----------



## rtm2onroad

Not being much of a " joiner ", & spending my time working, I don't really post often. That said, I have had an OxPro 2010 Mili Auto (white dial ) since spring 09 & picked up a Pro in July. Love these, & already have my 2 " 'Nimo Grails" targeted: 
Zulu ( black or white dial )
Pro GMT ( plain black dial )

Ah, yes; they shall be mine.


----------



## Tristan17

rtm2onroad said:


> Not being much of a " joiner ", & spending my time working, I don't really post often. That said, I have had an OxPro 2010 Mili Auto (white dial ) since spring 09 & picked up a Pro in July. Love these, & already have my 2 " 'Nimo Grails" targeted:
> Zulu ( black or white dial )
> Pro GMT ( plain black dial )
> 
> Ah, yes; they shall be mine.


great choice on the zulu. it's a magnificent piece! b-)
looking forward to the full line up pictures.


----------



## hobsong58

I have just purchased my first Anonimo, it's a day/date model and it's on it's way to me. I have small wrists si i think this watch will be fine, i love the professionale but it's a beast!!


----------



## ClementW

hobsong58 said:


> I have just purchased my first Anonimo, it's a day/date model and it's on it's way to me. I have small wrists si i think this watch will be fine, i love the professionale but it's a beast!!


Welcome and I am sure this will not be your first ;-) Look at what happened to us here 

Looking forward to some pictures when it gets to you.

The wait must be unbearable.

God Bless.

Cheers
Clement


----------



## rtm2onroad

Hmmm...how about my newly acquired black dial/bronze Polluce on 
Steve-O " Blackadder" strap? ( thanks to Frank & Steve! )
I like it. Suppose that's what really counts


----------



## tntcullen

I like the Orange face Mechanica Militare. It is a very cool watch. On the other hand I hope everything is o.k. with the company and their future in watch making. To me they are what Panerai should have evolved into, no offense to anyone.


----------



## Rick-Holland

clear dial of the millemetri and because i don't have it anymore ;-(


----------



## EL_Chingon

I think we need to do a new poll since there are new models.:think:


----------



## JoepeteJokla

I voted Millemetri. It is simple, practical, easily readable and beautiful ... but who am I kidding ? I would like to owna ANY of the great Anonimo watches :-!

My Trilogeo:


----------



## Demokritos

Well.. I can't chose between professionale and millemetri...


----------



## s15driftking

i have a real question and i mean zero sarcasm!

What came first? Panerai or Anonimo?


----------



## jcoat007

s15driftking said:


> i have a real question and i mean zero sarcasm!
> 
> What came first? Panerai or Anonimo?


Panerai was started in 1860. In 1996(?) they were purchased by The Richemont Group and were moved from Florence, Italy to somewhere in Switzerland. *Federico Massacesi *bought the factory where Panerai was making watches in Florence and hired some of the same watchmakers and started Anonimo.

This is from the Anonimo website. Obviously they cannot use the name Panerai in their information.

*Anonimo *was founded in Florence, Italy in 1997 by respected designer and entrepreneur *Federico Massacesi *who had already gained many year's experience in the field of Luxury Goods for Salvatore Ferragamo SpA. His vision was to create an enterprise specializing in the production of unique Italian timepieces focused on staying true to Florentine watch making tradition. He accepted the challenge therefore to be known worldwide as the most important Italian Company producing high quality mechanical timepieces. Events conspired to set the stage for the realisation of this aim. The takeover by an international group caused a famous Florentine watchmaking house to uproot and move abroad, thus leaving an elite and established team of veteran watchmakers wishing to continue their watchmaking tradition in Florence. Happily this wealth of Florentine watchmaking experience joined forces with Federico Massacesi to form the cornerstone on which Anonimo's success was built.


----------



## dosei

Millemetre - clean dial that's not overwhelming, looks classy, yet rugged. It's also my favorite by default since I have not owned any of the others.


----------



## mondrayuk

Militare Crono with Black Dial and it does not have to be a flyback. The shape, crown mechanism at six o'clock position and chronograph button good for those who wear the watch on the right hand or use thumb. Good well crafted partisan Ilalian Military Diver Firenze traditiional unique watch.

Cheers!

:-!


----------



## primerak

Professionale - Well built, rugged good looks, functionality.


----------



## ericfeuer

for me its the Polluce as its just beefy enough to be a sweet presence on wrst yet can wear with long sleeves etc. Plus the minimalist dial etc is superb....Still love mine and everytime i think if flipping it I stop thinking that ...lol


----------



## phunky_monkey

Fantastic combo you have there ^^^


----------



## mondrayuk

I have just finished posting a note: It is so hard to choose as each model has its own character. I have to say Militare as it is the epitome of Anonimo's roots in 1997. Anonimo took over a factory left by Panerai in Firenze/Florence Italy to continue with the traditional of Italian Naval Style wristwatches. Panerai went to Switzerland as per new owners Richmont Group desires and started to re-produce their classic lines that were distinctive. Anonimo took that concept and produced a better as well as more distinctive Naval/Military watch with a crown lock mechanism that is very innovative, making the Panerai one primitive. The handcrafted aspects of the Militare as well as the attention to detail surpasses Anonimo's predecessors. I respect Panerai, but do not agree with their inflated prices which people are so happens to be paying, as if it was not for Panerai; Anonimo may not have been born! Other Anonimo models are either vertical or horizontal integration from the Militare series. The Dino Zei models are very subtle and very detailed orientated. Very nice indeed. The Militare Crono or is it Chrono? This watch on a black face is as beautiful to look at as the top model Italian Ferrari and Lamborghini motor cars. To put the chronograph buttons Destro style was clever as for left hand wrist wearers, depressing them with the thumb instead of index finger if they were on the normal right handside, make its no more difficult and with the crown at six o'clock - it has the same access for those who wear the watch either side. The amazing thing is, it is not marketed as a Destro watch whereas it could and that may be due to the crown position being neutral. But who cares?! All I can say is that I am blown away with this watch. I so suppose I could have got the Flyback 10 ani version to perfect this model in my collection, but you know what? It does not warrant it for me unless it is the only Anonimo I have or want to have!

VIVA ANONIMO !!!! I JUST LOVE WHAT YOU DO - (MORE COW BELL -PLEASE!)


----------



## mondrayuk




----------



## tevj

*Cronoscopio and Professionale (nt)*


----------

